# The Revenant



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 13, 2016)

*The Revenant
*

Otherwise known as: "Leonardo DiCaprio and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day." 

Overall, I really liked this one. The casting was good, the scenery was beautiful, and the action was more than suitably intense to provide a decent adrenaline rush. The film does a good job of conveying just how Hellishly brutal life on the frontier must have been back in the day, and exactly what it took (for good or ill) to be the sort of man who could actually survive there. 

It also avoids the usual overly politicized "Indian good, White Man bad" nonsense which tends to ruin these sorts of films. It's clear that both sides are capable of good and evil, and even misguidedly doing evil with the intention of doing good. Hell! It's clear that Indians and White men don't even necessarily exist as monolithic forces. They fight and factionalize amongst one another just as they do with the other side.

Simply speaking, the film deals in numerous shades of grey, rather than black or white. That is a definite strength.

My only major complaint would be that the film is somewhat overlong, self-indulgent, and lacking in focus. The plot drags on and meanders at several points, and I felt like its pacing could have benefited from some streamlining of those elements. I also felt at times like the film wasn't really sure what it wanted to be - ultra moody period piece, survival story, or revenge flick. It came off as being something of a "jack of all trades, but master of none" for that exact reason.

The "Oscar-baiting" was a little too blatant in some scenes as well. This was paired with some, additional, minor continuity errors here and there. Honest to God - I think I saw Leo fire a single shot musket pistol three or four times at one point without ever stopping to reload , and some of his early "survival" scenes seemed a bit too cavalier on the subject. 

It doesn't really explain _how_ he avoids starving or freezing to death in his early scenes, for example. It simply shows that he does and leaves it at that, often skipping over obstacles which seem like they would pose the greatest challenge in the process. Given how detailed and hyper-realistic most of the rest of the film is, this felt a bit off-kilter for me.

However, all these things are strictly "IMO," and ultimately rather minor. If you like thoughtful, gritty films which take their time, but also don't shy away from moments of shockingly brutal and gory violence, this movie is for you!

*Final Verdict:* 8 out of 10


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

Sgt_Gath said:


> *The Revenant
> *
> 
> Otherwise known as: "Leonardo DiCaprio and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day."
> ...



I knew that would be a good movie.  No bear rapes?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > *The Revenant
> ...



Only of his Oscar chances!









*That was actually one of the coolest scenes in the movie, btw. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2016)

I would see this movie.  I saw a documentary about this story before but not sure if it's just a legend or true.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I would see this movie.  I saw a documentary about this story before but not sure if it's just a legend or true.



Yeah. I'm going to have to look into that myself. It certainly seems like it *could* be true.

I'm not sure what they may have embellished though.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 13, 2016)

heard that this movie is about Jeremiah Johnson or another guy named John Johnson .   I haven't see the Revenant but I will see it .   Mountain men have been a favorite of mine since my early days in the early 60s .  I don't know for sure who this movie depicts but John Johnson or Liver Eating Johnson was a pretty tough guy !!   not trying to go off topic but here is some info on 'liver eating Johnson' also known as Crow killer !!     ---------------   I removed link as I hadn't gotten permission as the link requires .   I don't know how serious the warning is but just check out - liver eating Johnson or 'Crow killer' to see history and fable about an American mountain men !!


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 14, 2016)

based on the story of hugh glass

Hugh Glass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hugh Glass: The Truth Behind the Revenant Legend


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks, bones, that is who I was thinking the story was about.  If I remember right, a young Kit Carson and a partner abandoned a badly injured Glass to die alone in the wilderness yet who survived, incredibly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2016)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUSExMVFhUXFhoXGBgXFRgWFxgbGBcXFxoVGBgYHSggHRolGxgXITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGBAQGC0dHR0rKysrLSstLS0rKystLS0tLS0tKystLS0tLS0tLSsuLS0tLS0tNy03KzctNzctLSsrN//AABEIAKAAxQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAgMEBgcBAAj/xABDEAABAwMCAwUFBQYEBAcAAAABAgMRAAQhEjEFE0EiUWFxgQYykaHwByOxwdEUM0JS4fEkcrLCFTRiklNjdIKUotL/xAAYAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBP/EAB4RAQEAAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAABAhESITFBURMD/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwCpcIunVKSylQCSoHSZAnbVO49K0zhHs66vllLjKNa1oIDSl6VIClFermjVMRECJ61l3CLcOKEaTtKTOqJzHwrb/ZdaGrdagIS08IH+dLaT/rNa3cm3PjJb2BK4U+tvXzmkktB7SbdRgFWkJ1c4Z6zHSu3PA30tXLhfQf2XUFaWVJLoS0h0lP3xCPejIVtPWrLcOBq5eGkKS3aNDSdj965j5ipV5Y6g8jUkc1T0gnKpZ5Y0jrESan9MvrX88fjJPaH2Tbt7QXKrxp7nZRFupCzJyQsOnCSe7r0p3iP2ROIKA3eNulTyWlSyUcvUnVq/eK1QkzpxvvUnjPDFP8L4YkEghlaj0EdgmQYOwrTnQUukkYVdtwT1/wAOlMj1BFO5X6nHGfGLcX+z8213asC6CmrpRSl4tZQoKCdJbCxMqKBOobnuyXtPs1UpSQ5dpA5ZWo8gyn7wtoH7zOohR6REZman/agtSFcNIHbQt5xMjMoeaWPLYVa3nCu/vkx7rNolIGcBanDA83DStpzGKJafZW4sqH7WlGl1bX/LlU6E6tU84biMdO8097GcCfXaqdbeQkpuQzBZUpXbLSOZqDoEDmzp0/wxOa0qwMuOx0uXZ8PuUb/Gq59lT6U2rwmR+2OfFLLS/lHyomdO4TYfxnhly21cFXEWWhbkAr/ZT94pTaVpHaeOmSoJ69/hUxPDrlC7Zlx9pa7kHSsW5SGyhvmFKk87tSBEgpjuNT+NBTjN8EsB8uOMJ0HprYZBc2OUTq9KJXjP+JYXqSoN3LghJkoH7GRoV3KxMdxFLlT4xXE8PdUtpsuISt4Ag8okN4WSlSeZK/cImU77d/bHhi3tQLyWwhSEFRbKtSlr0JATrESfE7jzp7jbhPGuFqQSEKbckDYgtPKE+opyxHOauUMuQvn26dSRqLahcSVR107+lVzui4QPuODvJYXcKcbCUOFst8pRJIdDJWHOZAGrtRp2ET1pTvs08FltVw2mFBIUbdRCpaU9qA5wiNCkxJyJnpR27sVIs3GlPBxQaeWZ7K1qDxc5mkbCceZFPe1ykONBJSFabhKFAic8lSx8lg0TPLxsXDH4qHEuFFlttw3jLqXQCnTbqRCIJ5sl5UpGMY33qWPZVwutspvWVKcQXRFqsQgR2o5+QSQNxUniTepi0/8ATH/biibDZ5qVagnTw9I1KMJTqUMk9B2aq55STtMxlvgAs/Z99ZVpebGm4XbmWFHKEqUXv3ohMD3PH3qRccPU0hpxVy2vnI1pbDCkKCSknWVF5QIGBEdaunD0BKrtvbmXKgnzXbNuf/qqtxdsptbBBbHZYSOZBkENxypjAOVb/wAIqOdvtXDGenHPZx7VpNw0fvENz+zK3cTqCo5+w2jr3ivWvs8+sNkPtQ4641/y6joLXO7Z++7QPJjTiNQyYza7t0FSE6QNNwyCeqpbmT5belI4JchLUHo4+oeZu3Uf7qXKnxiu/wDCXS0tXMblrnAI5RHMDC9C1g6+xJ2GfOlDhDiVFtSkrgJMpRyx2hIEFSsjvmvIDLSrp0IeL7hu28JVyyObjJ7IiE58TRZl8rWs6VAQgdpJScIHQ9N6W6eo7aWqUJAr1OuJBNepaG3z7wYqDqdCQsyCAdjGINag40tJ0BSlIWnUtrWUiUgZB69N+4VS/YS1Tz9RgwNt9+vpV0u3F84ALCDoJScSTKZTneRXTjNzty26qG/fFb+H3E6kgO61dpUHCSesSIA8aPKaUvSovP6kmUq5hkEiD8RIqp8U0tXTa1QpDh98DIKoHlKYn1q2WFuQ0kSVRImZOCdz1NGWM+Kxyrl1w48pSGlqCtCkthR1JRMSEg4AJArMeIcbvnTodfdKm3QoJKvcUnIVt0OczWnX2UEEgdBMgycYI61lXEOYh5wOmXAe0SZPgCfKlro923oT4heOPr5r7q3FhOkKURgZwAkADc9KU1xu4Q+X0vucxaQkrBBURsEmRBGBGKDhw6kEnCsHuBzmn7ZvUkp6BRHoqCCPWlVyHU+0dwwXQl90JeJW4NXvkiFEmJBIxIjYdwqs2XtDdtJKGX1toLilaUxGpSQkq26pgVJ4+rQ2R12+OJqtNuESPGflU9KjQOC+0t4J/wAW7KiNRBAnSkJE46JAHpRy14lcEq+/dBKtZOrdRToKtt9OKoXDeJ8tHupPmYny8asNhxhCh1MgeY3xUV0YasWAvOhIWHXAtpB5apygJBEInwJHrVHuvaW7sn1qt31tqcTK1CDqyckKBEzOR31cWOIocKmkgmUwT0EwOvnVC9oWwXpUDA1DHgon86qIzWH2O9srlbqG31uLbKeXq1wUJPSYyCYxWrs2oPa1rUFHWZUSCrQEBRHeEgDyFYLa8QDakpAgDu2rWvZvihKE9RAkeY6eNOs7j10tQ4UmB21KAEAEyEjuA6Co3/CVGQVuQU6DKzBSJhH+XJxRO2t9QBScHIp9Lasg9NqNo0CqsFTPNd97UDrPvAaQrz04p1XDyQAt11QGQlSyUjBEx3wTRJTf81OI0kZNIwRViZnmvbhU8w7pEBXmBTlrwoExzHIyf3hG6tZ/+/a86KgCcRTybWdoFKnEVrhyEkiVmQqQpZUO2ZWc9VHJqayyltJyok9VHUfj3CvfsneqlttpG5mo0olDaTkg16nC4nxr1PVJ8++zvEHGkL5biAQsHSQe1IKfe2jbFWO0i7fCXx2gg41RkmTETmI7tqq3A1J1hEJhSSFSJ2BPT16VZeEuH9oKWlpXCACtWSs9IEzq6YNdWN3HJlOzd4w2haGAlSCVQdYCUyTg6usBVW32ZvvuDOyVKkgdjzT4RVMZeWS2FnKnFatYEJJlOqT13kbYFTHFIbtn2kupVpWIIOnUFGdpymKKIPcS42w2tay4hRDYLQGTKpkGOshNZQ+6ouq1KAKjJUfGu3d4NQkEZ/Oh9y8TC94MH41FrbHEbtwSVIPRwKHdnqKJWIkr8QPzoQy6A6joFJx8fd9KI8NX2jmI3+NSYd7UWpLZV1TE1V20nVt31pl5ahSSO/8AOs9vbVTTulQIE4/pRV40aseHphMjUD+QohwSxShxciQvAH8s9YqJYrUkgY229KlcJvnW7kQlBAMyTGcmFHoJ61G3RjNDXs3wUlal6iCk9ZzIiI2HfVQ9ongXXADs4r5mCflWmcMuyebrTCwJ3nBEjPWNprKMLXBO6lEeqtVGHlOb1tYhQkma0L2SWEpDY/lECqbw9BmMeU9AasvCHRzAAdpH51VLUah7OXfvNk+I/Mfn60VecKdqp3CHyHU+O/qIq0gmlGNp5D2qBSru3kSKjZqS06djT0WzVqyZoilZFQW2pOFRUwIMZzSoKLlJJBpSGR4+dIVbHoTS6Pt6K9TKrdR769T2Wnznw90JcSoiQDJG0+FXH2Xty5cK5Z0AImSqAMQSSB7sT3bb1RLdVWewv0o7TmkhKDGokCQDpwN+6PGuhz97SXkGFLUFuobdKVKJ+7zO3cSQflXU8YQLZ5vW2CVDTKdThBUmAlWIjNZ/ecXdXI1aQTOlOEif0qCl4jyrK5Nsf51a+Jtpg99VdSimUq2M9alr4wpW6B8TUF+FDVietTbvw0xlg3br1NIXMlBH6UVt3IK/KqrYhYB0nBo1w56SJ6iD6dPrvpwrF2ZVKRUDjvDQ62Y94ZHpTgewIqdbqkUJUzWrRjCtvLpUuy4S+RIUjUcjJzHSY+ppPtDb8p4L/gUc+B/t+FS+GcRIUChRE7ifyqLHRjlKNWF6pLTnOSUrQlQImdkyBP1vWbMOw4SOpgeANXD2o4n2HI2Vue/6NU+waJhW0Y/tTwnss7FgtG0BGFSoY2ip9qdMJOBInvwc/KoHDkFKVzEeO/hA9aebnWEz3/rTG2gcMvEymDkQavjCw4kLGxH5/rI9Kxq04pyiFLRCY97Hz7q0T2F44l1grUNCFLPK1kAqTsVgdE6sDviaUZZSLKUV4Iio7/HLcJKgsGADjxUEiPjQ9z2oahStwCkDOc7n0j500dDJSO+nQ5G5iqdc+1I5yIBhC1AnvSrGPlQh/wBoXFOlUwCpRA6CQQB6VXC0ucaI9d6RO+J36d9No4iDqH8hg/AGsze4w4oAEnCNPpIP6Uu44udSy3IC0gHP/SkH1kH40XAfo1MOA/xV6smd4s4pROojAHwFeo/Mfoz5pMZ6UJv74qPhmB3Zo1eI0NARkj0ztVbeAKu6nnfiv54mSacbbnakbUpBjfrWTU4q1UBOPQ1KsrEHtL67CnrWxkSlWMU5crjsgZjH9KchWlOKSNhkfDPeaat39LqQeqgfDcYrjVupUaifKnXrcJAI3BmqJZm3J/D+lErR+CE9N8/OhPDGJSF7zt+tTkq6kGaEJPtFZc1hRG4yPSqfw5ZBPUfpWh2CgpvSeu01QeL2xt7lwJ9058tQ2+dJchrjzpKEjof70ixcAhO0Duyf0qDxK4KgiTsTT9rG47vWnPB0bbjbBJjI6eHjRC3Tt9fW9DLYbCjFsKVBN9b81bbZ9wStfj0SnyJ/A0UUo00TkeUfCnJrXGdObO7pSF4r2ukpTXFCqQ7TLhp0bVxxH40DRoLpU17lZ9TTwbApbNGWa9Tyq7T2Nq1xW2lpKt4j8aqF0e0oCInpt6Vdn+JoQAgiSQeux6fXhVQ4izCiRkd/n9Gs843wqCaUM7VyKetDCs1k1GrZGhuScgbdZphpBHaUZUfqBSHLqSkdB1qRcJOI+NWjstkRNN3rpCfrpXQrvph1pSyAnc/l1+FAHeHcTeKUNpbRpIEL1Rv4RvRFy5UjGrPU/wBKGWFiEKSvqkfRqVxJePGaVafzkuxDhj5VgmTMUB9ol61OK8f9JH6VP4PcBsOKP8KSr/tzQm6XqSVD+Iavjk/OaUnYzoRconT5mpzCcfXfUVSp0jxV+NTm+g8vxq2dErRO1GbQZodZD8fr8KO8LROe76/Cl7O9Qptok+dLDfSiiNPdXU6AZIzWm3PxQUNYpDjdTV3CdW239q6laDmKOY4QLCTXVAzFEy4nomkAyfcM+R/SlyPjA5wQa4s0VhX/AIZ+Br37Ov8AkP8A20bHGAyQTXaNG0c/8M/CvUcqOMZw5aqVkjJAHeaFcUZWFaIOcj0xVseIEFPdkTsajrXKYxUNZ0o4NdJok7w06yAMTv55onb8KaUBKc+BIpcV8ldaEg99SLZ0JMGfPup/jCEoc0pAAAGBURrJFPwXlPdc6g09wJ6HFLO2nT5E/QqFcGBUng8Ftc9+PgP1p7TpY+GOha4Hr6UzxHoe4kH9a5wJWlQ8THxxS+NxkHFTl5bfy9u8ORJV1Gk/P+lBijSFo/lJjyIkfKnLG+U0lagNcRAmJHUUjiD2qHBspMeRBOPn8qJ5Tn2GW5kj660Ttxn4fjQ+wB3+t6JNJyO/+tWz9jNrgfXQf3q3ezrKeSFESST44Bj8qqEQ2VeP4/3p6w40puEDCVhSUq6JKUqOqDucRUzzs8u4v6QjuT6ioHHDpbBEDtCSI2oLZ8bGhIUslUZJ3n0FNPcW5hU3HZjfxxWjHUPP3ATBgEkfh1PfXWePutICEpHeJEx/SohdOEiTiCSO/uHSo+pSZwT1GKNGsV3x1wNoVgGQTE5n12r1r7RLWFSEiBuJx45oHxB0uISkA43kRUdJSlGmIVOSO7uo0SzI44oqEJkxkk5jaB3HrUFz2jdS4CRAiCkxv1IIoTbvHWI2+t69xQjSnqoq+QG1K9VXHra4tXxUkHOc7Tv5V6q5w/iHYggYxjFepbo0r6ASJT2vxrxcjcRUW3XkkAiREAfhT4XjaI8fyqVPckEznyp9KK8kV0nxphWuLol5X10pDKIp3if71Xn+QphzMClVwidZzsPnT6H+XKAME/lTlu2AAajOI1LXmIGPMQY+E/ClPJitncK1iAYB/DNG+PIknxE/Gqvw0FK0meyr8a0Jy0DradUA6d/LpRkrC6qmW0Rp6mY6dNqicSbKQR0VkefUfDNFrqxGUg5Sd+6hfE1kiFbgH4jrQVR7ROPT9KJ247Q84+JFQLQYj0+VSVHr4j6+VUhZLW11goJGlUGZ2iP0rnGeEhpCSDKQVLQYyeyUwR3yem9CrC8IMKQRBwSNSJ30kDOcij1/cBTSAP4SVR0AIE7+NT7V6Vhp8JGTmp3D7iCDBIjpvE1KdYTAlIUSJMAQCenjiM1wW6QAQIPStdsdJzSwoBQMg7UqfGozKQnIEd8U9qB3/Gaey0cKTXHG+hxSQrun4ivLXO5z5fnUmYccQgyVCTjxrsIXBzXVMAiSBimw3H8PypAkuoTgE/GvUtbU/wAM16gw0W6ZnM+dKQwAMT8aS2JziuByMVPkz2rEE0mMyDXVLirL7G+y7d8l5SnXW+UthI5eiDzllJJ1JOREj86LdHGdcTVDqp+sCojapwK0/wBtvYKys7R65Xcv83mLaaSrl6VqQTAVpRjsgncUtz7NrRuzZWblabpxLC9KigIWHnA2UNpIkqE9JjszvFRcl6Z2joKguzrVBOT6etbDxD7LLdq7U0H3yhNou4STy9WtCyCkkIjTGnpPjUD2w+zm3tLFd00+8pSEtrcQ4ERDmBpKUiCD57etEvZs3Zd2M4C/lufzq82PFUBkkkQDEgzM0eZ+yq1ShKg9cZatlkfdRNw6W1D93sAJHzmpN59mdo226XbtxBCloYKi2hHYSD95gBSlK1bRjG8kly2NMou7tSHi4B2VmVZ8vyFN8ZuQrTjO4PeDWhex/wBnzd7atPqedAcdcQsJ0QlKW1LSU6kkzIAMzv0pV19l7CWOHr5z/wDiHmUOCW4QHpko7GDI6zT5QaZoHNKiPL8P60QZf6FII7x3HI+BrT7j7HbZPNUp+47Nwy0nLeUOG3BUexuC6uP8ooM17C2Z4m5YM3NwUtWzi1E6NQdQofd+5BTpUDt13p808VatHzsR1+vn+NE9IUFKmCmI+AkVbL37Omm0KWX3jDLKxPLguOr0afc2HZI2PjU24+z9pu5Tbl94slhx5avu+ZLakpKU6UgD3gdicR1pcj10oTYIACony3ByPht6V1RH9t6ttr7OMvXptkP67dDSll1Ola1IQltQSCJTr1OAEwZ0nEnBM+wNshTheuXEMgtctXYTHMGC6VCMKx06d9VzieNZ7JmYx504lQ+hVvR7ENmyU+H1Kf5TjyAAkslKFEJBxJ1CM6uvcIMi7+zppNxasB97S/rKlfdakltvmAJ7EQfEGlzhcapCXNyM/DFeUvET+VXR77PGJX/irgthDTiD93qPNUUQsFBGIBBAG+2KqnHrBFrcu24UpaWlaQpUaiISTOkAdTsBVTLZXHSIEJg4M9IO3fTrSjEE+pOaY1CcHypYWDPf300nkLUMY9Sa9UZxwHffy/WuUdgPUO6uq7x8qIHhqSgq57OBIGoycAlO2Dmoz9mED94lU76ScfEVM0vRtGB31pX2OOFCbsiD27UZz7zi0/nWZBUYpLbrqSdLjiQYPYWpExkTpImOndRZsS6bD9pJf/4ZchltKkm4d5xO6GwokrR/1SB8TUj2P4Ip2xtEXCkvpb/Z7m3d0aCghwK5M6jqICfexIVEYrA+I8Te1Lb57xSr3kl5wpJ6yCqD60i14ncJQG03DyUJMpQl5xKUnvCQYB8u+s9NNvpK9ZBPMSsLAtr1BUE6c60HT/7SFCgn2mNkcIuVHAUzbAGdyDkfMVilpxB4Ay89A1GOc5BnKsauvXvoK5xC4eSELeecQP4VOLWkR4ExS0b6i55Ns23AgM2KgYySp+I8uwMeJpgcKLqr5t5SXrV9xwKbKILCktJ7WvV/FAUBAgmZr5yTdXZH/NPAQmJdXskykb7A5HdXW3rwpWn9od0umHE89cOYiVie1gAZo0G6fYk8BwtpsiCtx+PTOPQmjvE7MQykLktP2JKNJBQA5pBnrOo+UV8+sWdwnSlu5dQlORC1picGAlUSe8UoWt6rUoXTuczznJVoyie10O3dT0W30fxG71tpH/mWxP8A8xtP+0/CqM+++PahlLzaUocadbaKYlbaW3F6leJII9BWLr4ncEtgPvyoCfvXNwZH8XQ586l37rgfSsvulSUYJdWVomQdKiqROdjTmNG30dxZ1LrAA3/bGWD5NXaT/pSfjUK/s3F3Fs/bXI1Nm8n7vUHRzu1bRrEEHs6p3bBivm4cTuSvSh97tL1AB1fvfz7+91nerpaXCmwhPNc1Jk6uYvVqVJUsGcEyZI3k0uI21Gzt0o4q+2hITrtlnQOi1paUpA8SZV60SRauKvHO2lxnksMP2ykA+8Fnma9WISrKdJkd1ZVzFELKVr5mVBzWrmatJzrnVPSZ2qrJ4q8lSlpeeStf7xaXVhS/BagZV60aG24K4Ch5i30OOtssMqQOW5CVaHdAbX/Mns7UZebBumFpXr03LqCIjQTZnsb59wGf+qsDtblYa0JccCJ1aA4sI1TOrSDGqczvOa8zcupClc57Kgf3zkzsVe9vGJ7qWhtsXGHVgrdShay7b2ZITGlEPkmATiQendWee1MqvLglJB5yiUmJAmYMEjaKA2HE1LCkKcc1JwZcXkAnSR2tgRjuqFbcUUtStSlSFHtElRmYklRknxq8ZpN7FOWDtPpXFJ7yR8vnXGrgD3iCTOf1+FE0vNrbEIAIiSI9TG9aSys7EBM9IPma7Td1eNIMEHInCSe/f5VymT//2Q==


----------



## pismoe (Jan 14, 2016)

I grew up with the stories of settlers , and Davy Crocket , Daniel Boone and mountain men , indian fighters , Indians , early America and I love the stuff .  In 1960 when I was 11 my area was full of this kinda info especially because I always lived rural as a kid so being in the woods or fishing , hunting , shooting was just like the settlers at least in my mind !!     Hugh Glass looks just like the kinda guy I would have been admiring and trying to be like .  I'll see the movie for sure .   Also , the movie 'jeremiah jonson' from the 70s is a pretty good movie .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 14, 2016)

I grew up with the stories of settlers , and Davy Crocket , Daniel Boone and mountain men , indian fighters , Indians , early America and I love the stuff .  In 1960 when I was 11 my area was full of this kinda info especially because I always lived rural as a kid so being in the woods or fishing , hunting , shooting was just like the settlers at least in my mind !!     Hugh Glass looks just like the kinda guy I would have been admiring and trying to be like .  I'll see the movie for sure .   Also , the movie 'jeremiah jonson' from the 70s is a pretty good movie .


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 15, 2016)

Only deserves an Oscar for cinematography, and possibly best supporting actor for Tom Hardy.

Any grade-B actor could've moaned, grimaced, and drooled as well as DiCaprio.

Movie much too long and could've used better editing. 

Too bad they don't give Oscars' to animals, as the attack bear was great in a riveting scene!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll watch it , will probably wait till its free on telly !!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm sure most of the bear scene was computer graphics. Definitely cringe worthy! I think deCaprio did a great job and was very convincing. and yeah, Hollywood can't help itself, single shots that don't need reloading and icy waters that don't kill you when you're wet and it's freezing out. But a great flick non the less. Very believable time period depiction, those were some rough days.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I'm sure most of the bear scene was computer graphics. Definitely cringe worthy! I think deCaprio did a great job and was very convincing. and yeah, Hollywood can't help itself, single shots that don't need reloading and icy waters that don't kill you when you're wet and it's freezing out. But a great flick non the less. Very believable time period depiction, those were some rough days.



Bear was total CGI..........but vegetarian DiCaprio did eat a real bison liver......still, not Oscar-worthy............

How that infamous bear-attack scene in 'The Revenant' was made, and other secrets of the movie revealed


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

pismoe said:


> I'll watch it , will probably wait till its free on telly !!



I have Comcast, so I usually wait until the movies I want to see are available On Demand.  Rarely do I go to the movies anymore.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2016)

the real story is very intense......he crawls back and he knew to let maggots have a go at his rotting flesh.....for those of you who dont know this...maggots only eat dead flesh....thus cleaning the wounds and stopping infection.....gross factoid of the day.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2016)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jan 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent review. Spot on. A shout out to Tom Hardy. Best performance in the movie (except for the bear).


----------

